# capacitor variable casero



## gatteen (Oct 6, 2007)

hola, que tal?

miren, en una pagina "X" de electronica me encontre una forma de hacer un capacitor de forma muy sencilla con 2 tiras de papel aluminio enrolladas con una tira de papel encerado separando las tiras de aluminio.

ok, eso si lo entiendo.

y pues en un rato de ideas locas, se me ocurrio hacer un capacitor variable con base en el capacitor casero antes mencionado.

pienso hacerlo un dia de estos, pero aun asi. ya luego les dire como me fue   
lo que yo pienso es hacer una pequeña montaña de papel aluminio y papel encerado entre 2 tablitas de madera, ajustadas con un tornillo.
al girar el tornillo y apretar el aluminio con el papel encerado se supone que tiene que variar su capacitancia, cierto?

jaja en fin. si alguien puede opinar sobre esta idea loca que me paso por la mente, de verdad que me seria de ayuda, asi como tambien se les agradeceria información acerca de un radio galena que sintonice estaciones FM.

jaja saludos y deseenme suerte 

PD:

se le puede agregar a las radios galena un preamplificador para auricuales.?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

Las formas clásicas de varirar la capacidad es variar la distancia entre placas o variar su superficie o variar la permisividad del medio dieléctrico.
Creo que lo que se podria ahcer en este caso es hacer el sanguchito de aluminio y papel encerado de modo que se puedan deslizar de lado las placas, con lo que variarías el área. Otra sería ir introduciendo alguan placa de otro dieléctico entre las de aluminio y al ponerla y sacarla conseguirias una variación.
La que queda sería poner un tornillo con el cual regular con mucho cuidado la distancia entre placas. de modo que varíe la capacidad del conjunto. Sería facil en caso de hacerlo con dos cilindros uno dentero del otro sacar o introucir el de dentro.
Para que tengas una idea la capacidad de un capacitor esta dada por la siguiente formula:
E*K*A/e
Donde E es la permitividad electrica del vacio (8,85.10^-12 coulomb^2/(N m^2))
K es la constante dieléctrica del material (casi 1 para aire)
A es el área del capacitor (m^2)
e es la distancia entre placas. (m)
Esperoqeu esto te de una idea de ocmo se puede variar cada cosa.
Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## gatteen (Oct 8, 2007)

o0orale, muchas gracias.
pues en eso pense yo tmbien.

creo k mejor hare otro, porque pensaba que presionando el "sandwitch" de aluminio y papel encerado pues variaria la capacitancia, ya que acercaria relativamente poco las 2 tiras de aluminio, pues solo me queda medir la capacitancia que hay.

muchas gracias, y sigo aceptando consejos sobre el radio de galena. 

saludos!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 8, 2007)

Yo me tiraria por el lado de las superficies. creoque es lo más facil de controlar efectivamente. pero adelante y cuentanos que logras!
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Te apoyo electroaficionado con lo de las superficies. sería mas facil.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 9, 2007)

Las radios a galena solo sintonizan AM y no FM, 
La FM necesita un detector mucho mas complejo


----------



## lobo zea (Ene 27, 2008)

gatteen dijo:
			
		

> hola, que tal?
> 
> miren, en una pagina "X" de electronica me encontre una forma de hacer un capacitor de forma muy sencilla con 2 tiras de papel aluminio enrolladas con una tira de papel encerado separando las tiras de aluminio.
> 
> ...



me podrias dar la pagina donde encontraste esto?
gracias.


----------



## JRWolf (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola, ya q mensionan las radios, las viejas para sintonizar usaban un capacitor de valor variable q lo unico q era una placas paralelas de aluminio suponete circulos paralelos de unos 4cm de diametro, con un eje central, a los q les faltaba un pedaso de 120º (como pizza sin rebanada), la otra placa es de unos 120º la q falta a la otra, estas placas estan paralelas separadas por AIRE, en el momento de menor superficie tienen una superposicion de 10º, y cuando mas tiene unos 120º metido completamente en la otra rebanada. Son como  unas 20 placas en paralelos. eso es lo q recuerdo puedo errar en loas medidas.
Tb recuerdo placas cuadradas separadas por vidrio (mas grande q las placas de aluminio) formando un cubo cuando estan metidas totalmente unas en las otras, estas se mueven de arriba hacia abajo y median unos 20x20 cms.
Estos ejemplos lo q varian es la superficie de las placas del capacitor ya q la distancia entre placas es la misma, el dielectrico es cte, como mensiona electroaficionado modifican el valor de la capacidad, no recuerdo la formula pero algo por el estilo era. esto funciona ya q la transmisión es en forma perpendicular a las placas y muy poco por los laterales al ser delgadas y estar proximas entre ellas.
Bueno espero no complicarla si no me supe explicar sorry.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Buena la explicacion, la analogia con la pizza me dio hambre

Parece que las imagenes no se pueden redireccionar ?

http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=28116630_2567.jpg
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=29811395_6659.jpg
http://www.mercadolibre.com.ar/jm/img?s=MLA&f=29811395_6594.jpg


----------



## JRWolf (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola, si casi exactas las fotos o muyyy parecidas a lo q recuerdo de las radios viejas grax por ayudar a comprender mas mi explicacion Fogonazo.
Ahora tenes q encontrar una del capacitor con forma de cubo  .
SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 29, 2008)

yo tengo que tener por fuerza condensadores variables para podes ajustar las bobinas de los detectores de metales industriales de estos que se montan en las cintas transportadoras...pues bien me los fabrique yo a medida.....en una caja de montaje meti 30 interruptores miniatura la primera tira de diez les puse 10pf,los otros diez de 100pf y los diez ultimos de 1000pf...cada vez que le doy on a uno me pone en paralelo a la salida el condensador que tiene en su extremo....no se si me explico  haci me  fabrique mi condensador  variable con condensadores de mica a 500vdc (es otra idea...)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

Ese tipo de capacitor variable se llama caja de condensadores decametricos y se emplea junto a un puente de Weastone para (Por comparacion) determinar con gran precisión el valor de un capacitor desconocido. O en tu caso calibrar un circuito oscilador.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

Fogonazo podrias explicarme un poco mejor lo del puente de Weastone..me interesa lo que dijiste..

En fin..haciendo lo que dijiste se puede crear un capacimetro?
Me gustaria hacerme uno..pero sin usar CI`s muy complejos ni nada de eso..

Gracias desde ya


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

IC complicados? Lo complicado es hacerlos pero ya vienen hechos! Amigo elvis! deja el miedo, los IC, los PIC's, las EEPROM, etc te ayudaran mucho e incluso reduciran tiempo trabajo,dinero, pcb y componentes pasivos!
Adelante! 

PD: Si lees mis primeros post te daras cuenta que yo era asi!


----------



## JRWolf (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola, Elvis! basicamente el Puente de Wheatstone, es un instrumento de presicion para conocer las resistencias desconocidas, o en este caso capacitores, es un conjunto de resistencias en forma de un puente de diodos te das idea, y en la salida va un galvanometro para medir la corriente cuando las resistencias son distintas circula una corriente entre las patas del galvanometro se van variandos las resistencias con RESISTENCIAS patron osea devalores conocidos Realmente. Ala entrada del puente se conecta una fuente sino no andaria nada no . En la uni los usabamos para medir desde cobre valores muyyyyyy bajos de resistencias, hasta valores grandes de muchos megas pero con errores muy chicos menores al 0,001% todo depende de la presicion del galvanometro y de la calidad d los patrones.
Bueno para hacerte la mas facil mira aca 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_de_Wheatstone
Es una explicacion con cuentas de un puente con resistencias. Algo similar seria un puente con capacitores, y un puente con 5 capacitores se usa para sistemas de medicion, enq no se pero se puede usar.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

JRWolf ya te explico el tema, yo solo te agregare algo sobre las resistencias,  capacitores o bobinas en cajas decametricas.

El puente te presenta tres estados posibles, rama derecjha mayor que la izquierda, rama izquierda mayor que derecha y por ultimo ambas ramas iguales (Equilibrio) el estado de mayor o menor se mide con microamperimetro (Galvanometro)

Si sobre una de las ramas colocas tu capacitor (Tambien puede ser resistencias o bobinas) el circuito se desestabiliza, tu con la caja decametrica vas "Arrimando" al equilibrio, primero conmmutas un valor grande, si el puente se desequilibra en sentido contrario te pasaste, entonces retiras el capacitor y lo reemplazas por uno mas pequeño y por suma de capacitores logras el equilibrio, en ese momento sabes que la rama derecha posee los mismos valores de componentes que la izquierda.
Llegado a esto "Lees" tu caja decametrica suponte que agregaste 100nF, 1nF, 100pF para lograr el equilibrio, el valor de tu capacitor desconocido sera la suma de 100nF+100pF+1nF

Resumen conoces el valor del capacitor con todos los decimales que la caja te permita.

Las cajas tienen conmutadores rotativos donde directamente lees el valor logrado

Saludos


Edit:
anthony123 como te imaginas que se calibra un capacimetro digital, con un viejo y arcaico puente y existen metodos mas antiguos y arcaicos que se mantien vijentes.
Un capacimetro digital te da una apresiación del valor, si quieres saber el valor exacto debes recurrir a un metodo como este


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Para Fogonazo: ¿Porque hablas de calibración?

EDIT1: Donde esta el bendito puente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

Todos los instrumentos de medicion se calibran y se contrastan.
Cuando se fabrican se calibran, si van a cumplir una funcion muy importante o delicada cada cierto tiempo se contrasta con otro de mayor presicion y de conocida estabilidad para confirmar o no que sigue teniendo la misma presicion en las medidas.

¿ Tu no calibraste tu medidor de capacitores para saber si mide correctamente ?


En este esquema esta comparando resistencias, pero es lo mismo para bobinas o capacitores.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_de_Wheatstone


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

Jajaja..gracias por le consejo *Anthony* y  a vos tambien te agradezco por la información *JRWolf*..tenes mucha razon ya es hora de dejar de tenerle miedo a los cuadraditos negros..y empezar a leer un poco mas sobre el tema..Ya hace un tiempo que me meti en la electronica y lo unico que arme es un oscilador con un 555..en cuanto a la utilizacion de CI`s 

Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Tu no calibraste tu medidor de capacitores para saber si mide correctamente ?



En realidad lo termine, pero hice chicha la PCB y me di cuenta que salio una nueva version sin el LM311 y para mas remate se puede calibrar!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> pero hice chicha la PCB



Eso significa que se convirtio en un monton de componentes dispersos por el taller ?


Para que te des una idea de lo engorroso de las mediciones extremas (En presicion) hace un monton de años participe junto a un grupo de gente en la construccion de un capacitor "Patron" de 0,1pF 5000V (0,00001% de presicion)
Uno comercial anda en 5 o 10%
Para efectuar las mediciones fisicas (Se calculo por tamaño) se empleo un interferometro para medir la distancia y paralelismo entre barras, ni siquiera eran placas.
Este capacitor esta actualmente guardado en una camara termica con temperatura controlada 25ª +- 0,1º y no se tiene acceso a el, para usarlo se conecta a travez de 2 cables, cuya inductancia fue medida con la misma presicion que el capacitor y son los terminales de salida.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interferómetro


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Pero el problema es: ¿Puedo sustituir el galvanometro por un tester digital?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Si


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Pero la presicion es la misma?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Cuando "contrastas" quiere decir que comparas, para empezar tu NO tienes un capacitor "Patron" como para comparar de hay en mas tu resultado tiene un grado de impresiscion bastante importante.

Una forma de tratar de compenzar esto es consiguiendo varios capacitores de valor identico pero marcas y procedencias distintas, el "Promedio" de esos capacitores sera mas aproximado al valor real que el de 1 solo.
Eso lo dijo un Sr. Gauss que no es el mismo que el del magnetismo.

Por ejemplo para tu capacimetro:
Mides (por ejemplo) 10 capacitores de igual valor pero distintas marcas y procedencias y anotas el valor medido para cada uno.
El valor es valor diferencia entre el valor medido y el supuesto del capacitor, si el capacitor es 1nF y el capacimetro te marca 1,02nF tu anotas 0,02nF.

Luego sacas el promedio matematico de los valores medidos y reajustas tu capacimetro agregando al valor mostrado o restando el valor promedio para que muestre el valor mas cercano posble al valor real.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

Ok te entendi! Ir sacando el margen de error de fabricacion de las distintas compañias y hacer una media standart de todos! 

Pero me referia al puentesito, no necesita alimentacion, alguna recomendacion en especial?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Si tu tienes el medidor ya no necesitas el puente, ajustas el medidor con el metodo que comente.

El puente lleva alimentacion externa que sera una tension continua o alterna dependiendo de que cosa quieras medir, incluso tambien puede variar la frecuencia.
Ni siquiera tiene que ser regulada (Gran ventaja del puente)

El puente es para aparear (Igualar exactamente) 2 capacitores o 2 lo que sea (Resitencias o bobinas).

o

Averiguar el valor de uno desconocido.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, bueno ahorita con las vacaciones de carnavales QUIZAS arme la version 2 del LCmeter que se puede calibrar! 

PD: Intentare lo del puentesito


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Este capacitor variable se ve de pelos para armarlo: variable capacitor

EDIT1: Otro más: http://www.crystalradio.net/beginners3/cap.shtml


----------



## ciri (Feb 1, 2008)

El primero está muy bueno.. y el segundo..


Por lo que miré asi de pasada.. un capacitor de 6pulgadas.. no será un poquito grande?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Seria bueno hacer pruebas para lograr uno de 0-100 pF


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Compañeros esta es mi obra..!      Totalmente casera y de objetos reciclados..! El rango que tiene es de 12-140 pF y debe sorportar unos 2Kv.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 28, 2008)

se ve muy bonito...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ......... y debe sorportar unos *2Kv*.........



Con aislación de madera MMMmmmmmm.....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

que trabajito anthony .
eso si, tenes que ponerle un eje largo y meterlo en un freezer como puso fogonazo si no queres que al solo agarrarlo estar modificando el valor al aplastar las placas.

en verdad para hacer un coso de esos variables siempre necesitas 2 cosas :

1- el capacitor variable 
2 -- un buen capacimetro para medir el valor final que obtuviste.

les hago una pregunta , sin ofender y respecto de esa caja de capacitores que comentan que hicieron CON 30 ! CAPACITORES !
caja decagometra o algo asi , se acuerdan algo acerca de BINARIO ?
y de capacitores en // ?


----------



## JRWolf (Sep 28, 2008)

holas, che fogonazo me parece q te ekivocas la aislacion es de aire no madera segun me parece, y el aire presenta una rigidez dieléctrica de aproximadamente 15 kV/cm.
La madera solo le sirve de soporte para el eje, o asi lo veo yo.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## LIlizethvanessago (Abr 25, 2011)

Es que lo voy a hacer como tu dices pero nose la distancia entre placas para hallar su distacia como hago???y el area del capacitor??


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 25, 2011)

¿Y por qué no utilizar dos grupos de hojas de afeitar separadas por láminas de mica?

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (May 10, 2011)

y cómo es el enroscado de los tornillos normales ??


----------

